# Made a house call Saturday ... Norwich pharmacy bottle & much more



## AlleganyDigger (Jun 2, 2014)

Met this dude, Mike, at an estate sale Saturday morning, he told me he had four boxes of "old bottles" at home that he had individually wrapped in newspaper in the early 1970's and set in a spare room. He could only vaguely remember the contents. According to Mike, they had not been opened in 40 years. By 7 pm Saturday evening I was unwrapping bottles, all he had purchased in lawn sales and flea markets in the 60's and 70's. Many common, a few rare, most in great condition. What really impressed me was the condition of the bottles with paper labels. I've never seen anything like them in person. I'd appreciate any help I might get, as I don't know much about how these labels being so sweet will affect value. Some of the bottles I can't find anything about. I'll start with the _Norwich pharmacy bottle_. [attachment=fvgc cfv.JPG]  Not bad shape for a 1905/06 hand blown bottle. [attachment=axdvdvg(1)(1).JPG] A "update" label was added to the label on this variation, I assume, to accommodate The Pure Food & Drug act of 1906: [attachment=swdqdqwd.JPG] I just can't imagine a better example of this bottle.Any info very appreciated.RJ


----------



## 2find4me (Jun 2, 2014)

Wow, that is in great condition! HERE is a little information about Sal Tonique.


----------



## botlguy (Jun 2, 2014)

I have dealt with this type of bottles for many years. My impression is that, percentage wise, the label affects (or is it effects) the value of unembossed bottles far more than embossed bottles. In other words, labels on an embossed bottle increase the value of the bottle some, labels on an unembossed bottle increases the value dramatically. Also bottles displayed primarily for color suffer for having a label. In addition, labeled bottles have a slightly different audience / market than embossed bottles. I personally like labeled bottles unless they interfere with the viewing of its color. I like that one a LOT.


----------



## AlleganyDigger (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks botlguy, I do too.And thanks Calhoun.I've got about 10 more labeled bottles to post, I'll put them in this thread.


----------



## Karikeller11 (Jun 3, 2014)

Can I ask how much your paid for this bottle?


----------



## AlleganyDigger (Jun 3, 2014)

Well, I bought several bottles for one price.So really, I do not know how to "price" it. (other than auction it)


----------



## AlleganyDigger (Jun 3, 2014)

This one is also in great shape: [attachment=Cap.JPG]     Granger and Co.From prob around 1900 I'd say.


----------



## AlleganyDigger (Jun 3, 2014)

And this : _Derby N.H.__Hemlock Oil_ Maybe 1890's  [attachment=cvs.JPG]    [attachment=ghhhhhhh.JPG] [attachment=Capture45r67.JPG] RJ


----------



## botlguy (Jun 3, 2014)

Definitely, EXCELLENT stuff.


----------



## AlleganyDigger (Jun 3, 2014)

Thank you so much.Here is another labeled gem: (In the spirit of this quote from above). 





			
				botlguy said:
			
		

> In other words, labels on an embossed bottle increase the value of the bottle some, labels on an unembossed bottle increases the value dramatically.


[attachment=cbgfsw.JPG]   _unembossed_Dr. Parker'sBatavia, N.Y.


----------



## 2find4me (Jun 3, 2014)

You really found some great bottles!Hemlock Oil: ETSY


----------



## splante (Jun 4, 2014)

like them don't see them too often in great condition like that. I have found some of those Salad oil bottles but first I have seen with the label still intact...


----------



## AlleganyDigger (Jun 4, 2014)

I know! Thx. and Thx.And there is still a few more to show... This little sucker is cool. Less than two inches tall ... and it's killer cool cork stopper. ELY BROSOWEGO N.Y.  [attachment=Capturekklkkk.JPG] maybe 1880's ...?  [attachment=gffgdfh.JPG] I love this stopper ....(stenciled?) _CREAM BALM_ [attachment=nmhm.JPG] I'll post more later, gotta mow the lawn !!RJ


----------



## botlguy (Jun 4, 2014)

I don't mean to jump this thread but twice I have bought out the contents of old pharmacies and sold it all to support my habit,,,, rather my addiction,,,,,, bottle collection and now regret it as the collection of high priced stuff is gone. Treasure those items, you have run into some interesting , tough to come across pieces.


----------



## AlleganyDigger (Jun 4, 2014)

You are more than welcome here (In this thread) Jim.THANKS for the advise ... I'm addicted too, and certainly need counseling on occasion. Here is another one:A common bottle (with a cool label): [attachment=Capturevcccc.JPG] Good ole_ Fellows.__From St. Johns NB (Canada!)_ _[attachment=dddddd.JPG] _ But wait, its stamped and signed in red:  [attachment=Captureggggg.JPG] _Prepared at the __Laboratory, 26 Christopher St.__New York U.S.A._  More to come.


----------



## ACLbottles (Jun 4, 2014)

Very cool bottles!


----------



## AlleganyDigger (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks ACL. This next one might well be the oldest of the labeled bottles I acquired, not sure yet.And proof that not all of the labeled bottles in Mike's (now my) collection are cherry. It's a very manly bottle to be sure.[attachment=Capturefwde.JPG] embossed:_THE__MALTINE__MFG Co.__CHEMISTS__NEW YORK_[attachment=bvgnffjthfrthj.JPG]  I'm falling in love with this one very fast.RJ


----------



## sandchip (Jun 4, 2014)

Great stuff!


----------



## AlleganyDigger (Jun 6, 2014)

The condition of this whiskey flask is amazing. [attachment=ry.JPG] [attachment=pture.JPG] [attachment=ap.JPG]


----------



## AlleganyDigger (Jun 6, 2014)

As is this:_ Smith and Perkins__Rochester N.Y._  [attachment=Capure.JPG] [attachment=Cptue.JPG]  Cheers, RJ


----------



## GACDIG (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice finds, I have been collecting Bottles with label, content and box for 10 years. I now have over 12 boxes full of them. I hope to some day build a drug store on the back of my house and fill it with what I have acquired.GAC


----------



## AlleganyDigger (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks Glen.I only have a few more in my collection to post, but will be keeping my eyes peeled to get more.Good idea with the pharmacy.Ron _Liquozone__Chicago U.S.A._  [attachment=Capturereee.JPG] [attachment=Captureerfq.JPG] [attachment=Capturegfgg(1).JPG]


----------



## 2find4me (Jun 7, 2014)

Liquozone History.Nice find!


----------



## AlleganyDigger (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks so much for that _Liquozone_ history!! *That's the stuff I love most about bottles.* BTW, the bottle pictured in the article has a different style opening. I wonder if my bottle is older or newer than the one posted there? closer to 1890 or 1900 ? Thanks again,Ron


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jun 7, 2014)

"Nice finds, I have been collecting Bottles with label, content and box for 10 years. I now have over 12 boxes full of them. I hope to some day build a drug store on the back of my house and fill it with what I have acquired.
GAC" Here's the start to your drug store, Glenn, although it's a bit far away from you. This is for sale on craigslist, near Sacramento.  ~Mike


----------



## 2find4me (Jun 7, 2014)

Your Liquozone bottle looks older, the top on your bottle has a cruder look to it.


----------



## GACDIG (Jun 11, 2014)

Rockhounder55 said:
			
		

> Here's the start to your drug store, Glenn, although it's a bit far away from you. This is for sale on craigslist, near Sacramento.  ~Mike



Man I love that Med cabinet, I could fill it up today.[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 11, 2014)

Don't forget the soda fountain, you gotta have one of those.[]


----------



## AlleganyDigger (Jun 12, 2014)

And then there is this oddball:LONDON / ENGLAND / GORDON'S DRY GIN w/ Ammonia label over the GORDON'S DRY GIN [attachment=mnmm,.JPG] A dog? on the bottom -perhaps? [attachment=iou.JPG] Well, at least if you accidentally drank it ( while drunk already ) the fine print will save you ....Are you kidding me? lol [attachment=ghkg.JPG]


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 14, 2014)

Putting new labels on old bottles was a pretty common practice back then.  I dug a wine bottle out of a late thirties dump with the remains of a bleach label on it.  What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## 2find4me (Jun 15, 2014)

HISTORY about Dr. Hartshorn's Bottles. Would have been around the same age as the Gordon's Dry Gin Bottle.


----------



## goodman1966 (Jun 15, 2014)

The bottom of the Gordon's is supposed to be a wolf. Nice labeled bottles!!!!


----------

